# Men's Hair Loss > Hair Loss Treatments > Cutting Edge / Future Treatments >  Topical Fin (hasson and wong)

## FearTheLoss

Has anyone else been trying topical fin with various formulas? Has anyone tried the topical fin that Hasson and Wong provides patients that have sides from oral fin?

----------


## thechamp

I was hoping I could replace topical fin because of weight gain but appernenley it has the same sides topically as oraly

----------


## FearTheLoss

> I was hoping I could replace topical fin because of weight gain but appernenley it has the same sides topically as oraly


 when i contacted hasson and wong awhile ago they said they hadn't had any patients with side effects from topical fin and the ones taking it were getting results better than minox but not as good as oral fin..

----------


## rdawg

It's my understanding that the topical fin that was mentioned at the last conference has something added it to it.

That stuff should work better than oral fin as I believe it inhibits more DHT while causing the same serum affect as oral fin. (something along those lines)

can anyone find the article that mentions this stuff? I cant recall the thing they added to the mixture!

----------


## Californication

http://67.227.210.96/showthread.php?t=12181&page=36

The info on the topical fin, yeah it had hydroxypropyl-chitosan (HPCH). Maybe someone can contact Kane about making HPCH?

----------


## rdawg

> http://67.227.210.96/showthread.php?t=12181&page=36
> 
> The info on the topical fin, yeah it had hydroxypropyl-chitosan (HPCH). Maybe someone can contact Kane about making HPCH?


 thats the stuff!

Is that stuff safe to use though?

----------


## FearTheLoss

> http://67.227.210.96/showthread.php?t=12181&page=36
> 
> The info on the topical fin, yeah it had hydroxypropyl-chitosan (HPCH). Maybe someone can contact Kane about making HPCH?


 The serum levels are just the same as oral fin...

hasson and wong is doing something different...it would be nice if jotronic could chime in on this if he knows how things are going with their topical fin

----------


## Conpecia

we definitely need an update on this. i'd love to give h&w's topical fin a try

----------


## TheSwingingGate

Me too.

----------


## nicefella123

> Has anyone else been trying topical fin with various formulas? Has anyone tried the topical fin that Hasson and Wong provides patients that have sides from oral fin?


 Hey FearTheLoss,

How did the topical finasteride from H&W work? I just got a script for it! Please lemme know!

----------


## FearTheLoss

> Hey FearTheLoss,
> 
> How did the topical finasteride from H&W work? I just got a script for it! Please lemme know!


 I haven't gotten it yet. I was supposed to fly out and get it but I've been too busy with work. Did you have sides on oral fin? And have you trie it yet? I'm interested in getting it still.

----------


## nicefella123

> I haven't gotten it yet. I was supposed to fly out and get it but I've been too busy with work. Did you have sides on oral fin? And have you trie it yet? I'm interested in getting it still.


 Hey thanks for the reply dude! I got my prescription but I've never tried fin before. Just horrified with what I've read on oral fin. Dr. Hasson told me he has about 50 patients on topical fin with good results and these people had sides on oral but no sides on topical.

Gonna pick it up soon!

----------


## Hair Bear

I have been using Polaris nr-11 which is said to contain topical fin however I am one bottle down and have nothing positive to add furthermore the store at which I have been purchasing it from has informed me that it is discontinued so that practically leaves me up the creek without a paddle.

----------


## Suicide

Is the topical fin a liquid, cream, or what?

----------


## FearTheLoss

> Hey thanks for the reply dude! I got my prescription but I've never tried fin before. Just horrified with what I've read on oral fin. Dr. Hasson told me he has about 50 patients on topical fin with good results and these people had sides on oral but no sides on topical.
> 
> Gonna pick it up soon!


 Okay, could you keep us updated in regards to sides the first few weeks?

----------


## Gjm127

where can I get this? I don't mind trying.

----------


## FearTheLoss

> where can I get this? I don't mind trying.


 You have to get the prescription from Hasson and Wong in Vancouver.

----------


## FearTheLoss

I'm extremely curious to know what kind of proprietary vehicle they are using to alleviate sides. I wonder if it's something like that topical by design thread we had been discussing awhile back? They made it such that dermal treatments with high side effect profiles didn't make it to the bloodstream. 

I'm surprised not very many have been talking about this. With the amount of people calling into the show worried about sides, and suffering from sides you would think Spencer would have talked to his buddies at HW.

----------


## Parsia

> You have to get the prescription from Hasson and Wong in Vancouver.


 Hi Feartheloss
I know hasson and wong are very good at hair trasnplant , So have a question , can we get that from U.S and by the phone or email or should we get the prescription physically ? and is their topical fin handmade?
Thanks

----------


## FearTheLoss

> Hi Feartheloss
> I know hasson and wong are very good at hair trasnplant , So have a question , can we get that from U.S and by the phone or email or should we get the prescription physically ? and is their topical fin handmade?
> Thanks


 You can't get it unless you go see them for a consultation and the doctor prescribes it for you.

----------


## Gjm127

> You can't get it unless you go see them for a consultation and the doctor prescribes it for you.


 but does the pharmacy do it for you? as in they crush FIN pills and make a solution out of it?

Could I bring my perscription to any pharmacy and they'd make it for me?

What do you think of this? Why hasn't this been more widespread? I guess it's not that effective.

----------


## FearTheLoss

> but does the pharmacy do it for you? as in they crush FIN pills and make a solution out of it?
> 
> Could I bring my perscription to any pharmacy and they'd make it for me?
> 
> What do you think of this? Why hasn't this been more widespread? I guess it's not that effective.


 No it has to be their pharmacy and you can order it from their pharmacy once you get the prescription. It's not mainstream because you have to go there and get it. It definitely works though.

----------


## mikes23

@feartheloss dr rahal got back to me. As of right now he is not trialing pilofocus

----------


## mikes23

My bad I thought I clicked on the other thread when I posted this

----------


## lilpauly

do u have to be a  client from a hair transplant to get topical fin

----------


## FearTheLoss

> do u have to be a  client from a hair transplant to get topical fin


 No, you just have to see them for a consultation.

----------


## It's2014ComeOnAlready

If you're someone who's been having sides from oral fin, is it more likely that you wouldn't get sides from a topical? From everything I've seen, it always goes systemic.

----------


## inbrugge

Yeah, I stopped believing in the "topical doesn't go systemic" lie when I've gotten systemtic sides from 5% minoxidil (foam and liquid), 1% topical fin, and 2% Ru lol.

Trust me guys, whatever you put on your head is going to get absorbed through and into your bloodstream. The effects will be less than if you orally ingested but that's about it.

----------


## lilpauly

> No, you just have to see them for a consultation.


 Do they do consultation over the phone?

----------


## FearTheLoss

> Do they do consultation over the phone?


 You should shoot them an email and ask, but I don't believe so.

----------


## burtandernie

I cant see why the same chemical used topically would not go systemic just as if you used orally. The thing that makes CB so promising is that the chemical itself turns into a harmless naturally occurring chemical once it hits the blood stream at least in theory so far they think so. We need something that works at the receptor level or some other approach than just lowering all DHT.

----------


## Justinian

> I cant see why the same chemical used topically would not go systemic just as if you used orally. The thing that makes CB so promising is that the chemical itself turns into a harmless naturally occurring chemical once it hits the blood stream at least in theory so far they think so. We need something that works at the receptor level or some other approach than just lowering all DHT.


 Some will certainly go systemic, but not all of it. The idea behind topical fin is to minimize this, not to avoid it completely. 

There is 5ar in the scalp, so there may be a benefit of inhibiting 5ar locally as compared to the entire bloodstream.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/m/pubmed/9558487/

----------


## FearTheLoss

> Hey thanks for the reply dude! I got my prescription but I've never tried fin before. Just horrified with what I've read on oral fin. Dr. Hasson told me he has about 50 patients on topical fin with good results and these people had sides on oral but no sides on topical.
> 
> Gonna pick it up soon!


 hows it going for you man?

----------


## jay woo

Not trying to side track the thread as this is not related to Hasson and Wong, but is related to topical Fin. Has anyone tried to contact this doctor in Thailand http://www.mfu.ac.th/school/anti-agi...17-07-2555.pdf. I am wondering if he has any additional information from his research or maybe a source for topical Fin. http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/23193746 Most doctors in thailand will do private work outside of the listed hospitals.

----------


## goldnt

Iron dragon sells topical fin.

----------


## Jazz1

Lol 10 years later I been using topical FIN past 5 years haha.

----------


## FearTheLoss

no update from NiceFella...im assuming he had no sides then.

----------


## Smallville

bump!

----------


## RU58841

Hey Smallville, this thread might be of interest to you: https://www.baldtruthtalk.com/thread...al-topical-fin

Still waiting on Hasson & Wong to make their topical fin available to people in the US.

----------


## Smallville

> Hey Smallville, this thread might be of interest to you: https://www.baldtruthtalk.com/thread...al-topical-fin
> 
> Still waiting on Hasson & Wong to make their topical fin available to people in the US.


 Thank you sir.

I got this reply back from H&W just now..

Thank you for contacting us.

So far our patients have not experienced side effects on the Liposomal Topical Finasteride formulation and the results are the same as with the oral medication, but with a considerably lower absorption into the blood stream.

The pharmacy will be able to provide information as far as how much DHT it will inhibit, and you can find their contact information on the link below, along with the form you would need to have filled out by your doctor in order to be able to procure the medication.

https://hassonandwong.com/topical-fi...-prescription/

At the moment I do not have any information about a Topical Liposomal Dutasteride formulation but as soon as that would be available, the information would be posted on our website.

Please refer to our website for more information.

----------


## RU58841

What country do you live in?

----------


## Smallville

> What country do you live in?


 Canada

----------


## RU58841

Oh, so are you going to try it?

----------


## Smallville

> Oh, so are you going to try it?


 I think so... but I'm worried of it increasing hair loss (RU did that to me) 

Also, you think it'll work decently..?? I haven't seem many positive reviews at all???

----------


## RU58841

It hasn't been used by many people yet, so we really don't know. But it's a promising option at a time when we don't have many other options.

As far as experiencing worse hairloss on RU, did you happen to get symptoms of hyperandrogenicity (oily skin, increased libido, acne)? And I think you said you used it for 3 months?

I never got increased hairloss from RU, but I did get initial sheds the both times I started finasteride, both lasting for about 2 months of increased shedding in areas where the hair was already weak. As for whether that'll happen on the topical, that's what I'm wondering and worried about too, but if it works at all then I'd imagine it would ultimately save more hair and I'd only be losing hair that's going to be lost soon anyway, I guess. 

But in my case, the increase in fin hair shedding was noticeable and sudden. So if nothing else, you could probably monitor your hair in the shower with a haircatcher in the drain and stop the drug if it worries you.

----------


## Smallville

> It hasn't been used by many people yet, so we really don't know. But it's a promising option at a time when we don't have many other options.
> 
> As far as experiencing worse hairloss on RU, did you happen to get symptoms of hyperandrogenicity (oily skin, increased libido, acne)? And I think you said you used it for 3 months?
> 
> I never got increased hairloss from RU, but I did get initial sheds the both times I started finasteride, both lasting for about 2 months of increased shedding in areas where the hair was already weak. As for whether that'll happen on the topical, that's what I'm wondering and worried about too, but if it works at all then I'd imagine it would ultimately save more hair and I'd only be losing hair that's going to be lost soon anyway, I guess. 
> 
> But in my case, the increase in fin hair shedding was noticeable and sudden. So if nothing else, you could probably monitor your hair in the shower with a haircatcher in the drain and stop the drug if it worries you.


 Thanks for your reply.

Yes I did notice signs of increased androgen..

erections were amazing, rock hard.. I went from crystal clear skin to acne.. I always seemed to have a dull headache on it though and did get 2-3 days of persistent heart pain but it went away.

----------


## RU58841

Oh, interesting. In that case, I guess just be careful with any antiandrogen. Probably start with a small dosage and work up, no matter what it is. In the case of topical finasteride, they can make a formulation with a lower concentration of the drug, I believe.

----------


## burtandernie

How much does this stuff cost per month to get it in the US?

----------

